

I launched my abandoned side project and got a paying customer within 24 hours - ollierattue
http://toomanytabs.com/blog/2713/i-launched-my-abandoned-side-project-and-got-a-paying-customer-within-24-hours/

======
jrsmith1279
Nice idea. I work for a company that manages hundreds of domain names and SSL
certs. Our sales people have some sort of system for managing these now, but
we often run in to issues with however they're doing it. I'll pass your site
to my boss to see if he's interested.

One thing I'd like to see is the ability to create folders where I could name
it the client name and keep all of their domains there. For example if xyz
corp had xyzcorp.com, .net, and .org, I'd like to have all of those under one
folder. I'd also like to see a dashboard that shows domains that are expiring
within 30/60/90 days.

~~~
ollierattue
Hey jrsmith1279, thanks for your comment on Flaregun. It's great to get real
feedback and validation.

Both your feature requests becomes important when you have hundreds of domains
managed by Flaregun. I think being able to assign domains to clients is a
really key feature going forward. I have added both to my todo list.

Give me a shout if you want to talk through anything else or run into any
problems. I am really keen to open up a dialogue with my early adopters to
help shape the product.

